# What the fuck happened to Legos?



## KelJu (Sep 22, 2007)

It's my only young cousin's birthday, and I thought I'd stop off and buy him a bunch of Legos, since I remembered having so much fun with them as a kid.

You used to be able to buy big sets of random lego building pieces and create all kinds of shit, whatever you wanted. All they have in the store now are basically dumbed-down themed model kits. Harry Potter, star wars, etc.

I remember Lego sets coming with a million pieces. In the 80's, they used to be all about using your imagination to make something of your own design. There were always "big sets" that kicked ass, like the giant castle and the pirate ship. Lots of the sets now consist of huge pieces that really only have one purpose and only fit together in a limited number of way - you could probably put the whole thing together in five minutes. Where's the fun in that?

Are kids today so stupid Lego had to make less complicated toys, or what?


----------



## squanto (Sep 22, 2007)

How stoned are you right now


----------



## MeatZatk (Sep 22, 2007)

or are kids today so stupid because Lego makes less complicated toys?


----------



## squanto (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## KelJu (Sep 22, 2007)

squanto said:


>



Dude, I would so hit that!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 22, 2007)

But all jokes aside, I haven't smoked since school started back a month ago. I won't be smoking weed for a long time.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 22, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Dude, I would so hit that!



The bong or the chick?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 22, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> The bong or the chick?



If I told you, the pun doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 22, 2007)

The Brick Testament


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 22, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> The Brick Testament








These are some very angry looking lego dudes.  DO these lil angry lego dudes come in a kit?  How fucked up is that?  These guys are scary lookin'


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 22, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> These are some very angry looking lego dudes.  DO these lil angry lego dudes come in a kit?  How fucked up is that?  These guys are scary lookin'



i dunno but that bible is one fucked up book.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2007)

Along the same subject, I noticed Legos are expensive considering what they are!  I ended up playing with them at an older age...10-12 years old?  I remember collecting a shit load of quaters to go but some at toys r us and the the shit id get was like NOTHING for a high price.

I remember there were some star wars themes (that I loved), but other shit like castles, rescue vehicles, haunted houses, etc.  It wasnt focused directly on *just *movies


----------



## Gordo (Sep 23, 2007)

The millennium falcon is THE MOST expensive (currently) and biggest lego set EVER produced (I wouldn't call this dumbed down, myself):








> Build the ultimate Millennium Falcon???!
> 
> This is it - the biggest, most spectacular LEGO® Star Wars model ever! Straight out of the classic Star Wars movies comes the Ultimate Collector's Millennium Falcon, Han Solo's famous smuggling starship. Every detail of the modified Corellian Engineering Corporation YT-1300 freighter is here, all constructed to scale with LEGO minifigures. At almost 3 feet (90cm) long, it's the ultimate centerpiece to any Star Wars collection!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gordo (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't think there's any worries. My kids take all the lego and throw them in one box. You couldn't put together an original set if you tried. We have 1000's of pieces of lego at our house. Based on watching kids when they come over to play, you can trust me when I say creativity is alive and well.


Even more popular (in my family) is tinker toys.The kids go ga-ga over them. Now those are toys. Solid wood. No fucking around.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 23, 2007)

Ebay it ...


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Sep 23, 2007)

Ummmmm,I don't even know how to reply to this.

LOL


----------



## maniclion (Sep 23, 2007)

Lego still sells the large buckets of random pieces...Hell today kids can go online to Lego's website and use a program they have to draft a model out of any lego pieces you wish.  Then you can order the real thing from Lego and they will ship the parts needed to complete the project to you...


----------



## clemson357 (Sep 23, 2007)

There is a lego store in a mall near me.  They have huge bins of assorted colors.  I have never been in, but it looks like you can scoop out the ones you want and then pay by the pound or something.


----------



## clemson357 (Sep 23, 2007)

squanto said:


>




Nothing like smoking weed with a hot chick.  I'd give my left nut to go back and do college over again.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 23, 2007)

maniaclion said:


> Lego still sells the large buckets of random pieces...Hell today kids can go online to Lego's website and use a program they have to draft a model out of any lego pieces you wish.  Then you can order the real thing from Lego and they will ship the parts needed to complete the project to you...


I looked and damn cool you can order on line.  Looks like a killer way to give the kid a budget and let him order what he wants.  Prolly way more fun than just opening a gift up. He gets to select it, order it, the anticipation of waiting as it comes ... then the "Cooool my fucking legos are here!!!!" climactic moment.
Pretty killer stuff there too, though not as cheap as eBay.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 23, 2007)

Man, I remember my first lego set was like a small trashcan just packed to the gills with legos and a big base plate to build on.   I miss that


----------



## Mudge (Sep 23, 2007)

I noticed also that its just sets now to build specific things, I guess kids aren't supposed to be creative anymore.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 23, 2007)

Mudge said:


> I noticed also that its just sets now to build specific things, I guess kids aren't supposed to be creative anymore.



Thats what I was saying. I could only find small sets, not the huge bucket of random blocks and parts. 

Shit, when I was a kid, I used super glue and my dads tools in his shop to make parts that I didn't have, and but motors and shit in the stuff I built. These kids are not stimulating their imagination with these dumbed down pre-fabed sets.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 23, 2007)

I found a Lego playset made just for me.


----------



## Mista (Sep 23, 2007)

clemson357 said:


> Nothing like smoking weed with a hot chick.  I'd give my left nut to go back and do college over again.



Getting drunk with them is pretty close, and when you kiss them they don't taste like a bong.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 23, 2007)

_I think it is a safety measure, when you were small you could do everything with Legos because all you wanted to build was cars, helicopters and castles. Kids today play violent video games, if you give them the chance to build everything they want they will only build guns, knives and grenades with Legos. That is why they can build only specific objects._


----------



## Mista (Sep 23, 2007)

I think video games are taking over. A while ago my mates two year old son used to play playstation all the time. He would rather do that then go outside. He was better then me at it.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> The bong or the chick?



You beat me to it.


----------



## brogers (Sep 23, 2007)

My younger cousin plays with pokemon cards and a playstation game-boy thing (PSP?).  Times have changed indeed.  I used to spend countless hours playing with legos when I was younger, I had tons of them in a couple giant containers. Good stuff.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 23, 2007)

i still have legos at my grandmas. when i get really bored over there they are good at keeping me busy.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 23, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _I think it is a safety measure, when you were small you could do everything with Legos because all you wanted to build was cars, helicopters and castles. Kids today play violent video games, if you give them the chance to build everything they want they will only build guns, knives and grenades with Legos. That is why they can build only specific objects._


_Sadly, they build these specific items, then fight _over_ them and beat each over the head _with_ them.  We really cannot escape our natures.
_


----------



## gsxrK3 (Sep 24, 2007)

I remember the bucket of many lego pieces. Those were great. I also remember the sets you could buy, and even use those as you wished to make sick custom stuff. As KelJu said, now they make that stupid star wars and harry potter shit. Does anybody remember those badass space sets they used to make? The only name I can remember is Space Police. But there was also the set where the little guys had that 'E' on them. I remember having an Ice set too.
The parts for those were so cool. They had neon parts that were like lasers, boosters, and aircraft shields.
I found some of my legos a while back and made this truck with working I-beam suspension up front and trailing  arms for the back. The dental floss were the limit straps.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah I was into the smace set stuff. I had the space monorail lego set with the train and shit. You could build anything with those.


----------

